# Shingeki No Kyojin, Free! Iwatobi Swim Club & Dangan Ronpa



## Marceline (Jul 21, 2013)

*NO SPOILERS WHAT SO EVER. *

I think... we need a thread about Shingeki No Kyojin (Attack and Titan), Free! Iwatobi Swim Club and Dangan Ronpa. o u o' 
Lets talk. I think the fandoms are completely insane. I found Eren's eyebrows and Rin's teeth on Twitter. O.O
But I love both the animes, I watch them as soon as the subs are out.


----------



## StiX (Jul 21, 2013)

I've only seen the first episode of Shingeki No Kyojin to see what the fuss is about haha, it seems awesome, I just need to find the time to watch more anime again ;_;


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2013)

I love Levi and Haruka <3

And incredible sig 




Mikasa get's an honorable mention


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

i'm just gonna leave this here... I've never watches shingeki no kyojin


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 21, 2013)

It has REALLY inspired me to get back into swimming! Argh! Why do aimes always inspire you to copy the storyline T.T
Thing is though, I'm actually a very good swimmer irl! *splash*


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Marceline (Jul 21, 2013)

CAN YOU NOT SEE THESE MOVES?! 



Horus said:


> I love Levi and Haruka <3
> 
> And incredible sig
> 
> ...



Haha, I love Levi and Haruka so much! Haru taking every chance he gets to strip out of his clothes o-o 



Jarrad said:


> It has REALLY inspired me to get back into swimming! Argh! Why do aimes always inspire you to copy the storyline T.T
> Thing is though, I'm actually a very good swimmer irl! *splash*



I really want to get a Recon Corps costume and just run around outside screaming stuff in German and Japanese x.x'
Wow, I'm jealous. I'd really like to be able to swim, but I'm lazy... :c


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Haha, I love Levi and Haruka so much! Haru taking every chance he gets to strip out of his clothes o-o






			
				Haruka said:
			
		

> It's not freedom....
> 
> ...it's freestyle.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 22, 2013)

Ugh, I'm really in love with the second opening... I'm not even sure if I like it more than the first. I love the mix of Japanese and German x.x
GLORRRIAAA. *Levi close up* Eek 

WELL TIME TO LEARN GERMAN.


----------



## intropella (Jul 22, 2013)

omg I can't wait for the next episode for Free! Iwatobi Swim Club. ; A;
The bodies though.... O A O


----------



## Marceline (Jul 22, 2013)

intropella said:


> omg I can't wait for the next episode for Free! Iwatobi Swim Club. ; A;
> The bodies though.... O A O



Yep, just a couple more days ; v ;
Uhuh... them bodies are just fabulous haha *-,*
Haruuu <33


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> i'm just gonna leave this here... I've never watches shingeki no kyojin



0_0 - backs away slowly -


----------



## Horus (Jul 24, 2013)

Ep 4 of Free is out, I hope you all like fan service


----------



## Wish (Jul 24, 2013)

NAGISA YOU'RE SO HOT HSUDFHDSAJK


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay, so I just watched episode 4 of Free! and I could barely stop laughing at Rei. xD
The speedo part. OMG.


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi (Jul 26, 2013)

Annie's nose is beautiful


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

Guys, I just found this video. WATCH IT. I can't believe someone made this haha xD


----------



## Isabella (Jul 26, 2013)

I really need to watch this anime lol. I see it literally everywhere and I'm starting to feel out of loop ;~;


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 26, 2013)

This thread just reminds me of:




Rei's on the way to kill some titans.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 26, 2013)

What's going on here guys?


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> What's going on here guys?



Discussion of the animes Shingeki No Kyojin and Free! Iwatobi Swim Club... kinda xD


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 26, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Discussion of the animes Shingeki No Kyojin and Free! Iwatobi Swim Club... kinda xD



I haven't watched an anime in the longest time. The question is...


Should. I. Watch. This.

???


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 26, 2013)

SnK is good--if you can stomach a little blood.

Free! is more... a lot of fan service and almost shonen ai I guess.  I watch it because it's hilarious how Haru reacts to water.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 26, 2013)

The main concern is: Do I get to see a lot of shirtless male torso? (no homo)


----------



## Horus (Jul 26, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> The main concern is: Do I get to see a lot of shirtless male torso? (no homo)



Free!; Yes, enough for a lifetime. 

Shingeki No Kyojin (Attack on Titan); Not really but Levi and Mikasa


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 26, 2013)

Horus said:


> Free!; Yes, enough for a lifetime.
> 
> Shingeki No Kyojin (Attack on Titan); Not really but Levi and Mikasa



Sold.


----------



## puppy (Jul 26, 2013)

never thought id see these two anime in the same thread.
but theres a first time for everything i suppose.
SnK is my favorite thing right now -- im caught up with the manga. i think its really brilliant.
havent seen free!


----------



## radical6 (Jul 27, 2013)

i kinda wonder how they'll tie up the anime for snk
do a season 2? follow the manga til the end? or make their own ending
i'm caught up with the manga but i'm probably like 2 episodes behind.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 28, 2013)

I think I'll begin the manga, since it seems more popular ^ ^
And I'm eager to know more about the story. 
Ooh a season 2? *-*


----------



## Alright (Jul 28, 2013)

Free is "cute boys doing cute things" as described by someone on Hummingbird. 
Even with that ridiculous description and not even liking swimming that much, I still watch it. 
SnK, I read the manga completely and now I lost interest in the anime for some reason. I am on episode 9, I think. I still get them as soon as they get subbed though. I'll get caught up sooner or later, but the summer season is loaded with good anime.


----------



## Vin (Jul 28, 2013)

I need to read SNK's manga, because I really like the anime. Especially the openings, like, wow. I never thought I would have a use for german. And them bam, the opening line in the first opening.

Free! though. Oh my god. I love that show, I can't stop laughing about it.


----------



## Bradski (Jul 28, 2013)

I have been playing the attack on titan prototype game for about a month or two now and found this thread and thought you guys would like to try it out! http://fenglee.com/game/aog/


----------



## Marceline (Jul 29, 2013)

Bradski said:


> I have been playing the attack on titan prototype game for about a month or two now and found this thread and thought you guys would like to try it out! http://fenglee.com/game/aog/




Thank you for sharing this!! Omg I keep killing Mikasa... I'm so sorry. I need training <333
*Plays the open theme songs while I play* YERRRR

If anyone else is playing this, how many have you killed? Me? NONE cuz controls and I suck. xD


----------



## Bradski (Jul 29, 2013)

I think my record is over 20, not sure how many over 20 though


----------



## Marceline (Jul 29, 2013)

20?! I think I fail. Only managed 6 until one grabbed and ate Mikasa. :c


----------



## Marceline (Jul 30, 2013)

Okay. That running school girl titan keeps killing me. It both frightening and hilarious. xD


----------



## Horus (Jul 30, 2013)

The one I posted earlier? Tumblr is so great


----------



## Gingersnap (Jul 30, 2013)

im all caught up on snk currently
i seriously need to catch up on free!
i think ill give that game a try


----------



## Marceline (Jul 31, 2013)

I stayed up last night and I have now officially caught up to the SNK manga.  

TODAY IS A DEPRESSING DAY. NO HARU.


----------



## Horus (Jul 31, 2013)

Marceline said:


> TODAY IS A DEPRESSING DAY. NO HARU.



Is it just not out yet or did it not air today?

Yep, not until August ;_;


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 31, 2013)

I've only watched the first episode of SnK. 

And Free!... well I love it. <33 Sucks that there's no episode this week though. 
But that gives me more time to catch up with other shows I guess.


----------



## Horus (Aug 1, 2013)

Personally, I'm working on Fairy Tail while I wait 



(Putting this here cus I'm bored)


----------



## Marceline (Aug 1, 2013)

That's beautiful ; A ;
Guys is it bad that I have a folder dedicated to pictures of Levi, and will be making a Levi ACNL character soon omfg whats happening to me


----------



## Vin (Aug 1, 2013)

Marceline said:


> That's beautiful ; A ;
> Guys is it bad that I have a folder dedicated to pictures of Levi, and will be making a Levi ACNL character soon omfg whats happening to me


I can assure you, that is nothing bad omg.
Levi is my favorite gosh darnnit. Short anime characters make me so happy, being 5 feet myself omg.


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 1, 2013)

mikasa has currently won my heart, i think shes my favorite female anime character.
im getting really good at the titan game, on another level, i killed 12/15 titans


----------



## Horus (Aug 3, 2013)

Soon...


----------



## Marceline (Aug 3, 2013)

LOL such an abnormal titan. O-O

Guysss its Shingeki No Sunday tomorrow. There's gonna be a lot of action outside the wall. C: 

Also, I made my first gif. Don't laugh I put a lot of effort into it.


Spoiler









COME SIT WITH ME EREN. I JUST CLEANED IT. DUN BE SHY. THAT'S AN ORDER.


----------



## Horus (Aug 3, 2013)

Actually the Raw version is already out, so the Sub will be up later today

And lol, that's pretty good


----------



## Marceline (Aug 3, 2013)

From where I am, the subs comes out quite late into the night, so I usually just want it first thing on Sunday! 

And thanks C:


----------



## Horus (Aug 3, 2013)

Well it was a terrific episode ^-^


----------



## WhiteCosmos (Aug 5, 2013)

I am not up to date with Free! yet, but I love Shingeki no Kyojin! Mikasa is amazing♥


----------



## Janna (Aug 7, 2013)

I love both of these series!  Titan especially, it doesn't have the most memorable characters but I love the story (and Levi/Rivaille, whee).


----------



## Horus (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone remember what episode cleaning lady, Levi, opened the shutters? I wanna make a Gif of it

(Also if someone knows of a download for a 720p .mp4 episode 143 of Naruto Shippuden, that'd be fantastic)

OT; New Free episode soon ;D


----------



## Marceline (Aug 7, 2013)

Horus said:


> Does anyone remember what episode cleaning lady, Levi, opened the shutters? I wanna make a Gif of it
> 
> (Also if someone knows of a download for a 720p .mp4 episode 143 of Naruto Shippuden, that'd be fantastic)
> 
> OT; New Free episode soon ;D



▌▌✖ ▌​

Its episode 15, 5 minutes in I think. ^ ^!
I don't know about the Naruto thing... sorry. Yep! I DID MY WAITING NOW GIVE ME HARU~​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Horus (Aug 7, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> Its episode 15, 5 minutes in I think. ^ ^!
> I don't know about the Naruto thing... sorry. Yep! I DID MY WAITING NOW GIVE ME HARU~​
> ✖ ▌​


Aight, coolio.

If you're implying you want to watch Free now... http://www.watchanimeon.com/free-iwatobi-swim-club-episode-5/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 7, 2013)

Horus said:


> Does anyone remember what episode cleaning lady, Levi, opened the shutters? I wanna make a Gif of it
> 
> (Also if someone knows of a download for a 720p .mp4 episode 143 of Naruto Shippuden, that'd be fantastic)
> 
> OT; New Free episode soon ;D



Like this? Episode 15 as Marceline said. Also image is related. 

Up to date with SnK episodes and manga chapters, have not watched Free!.


----------



## Horus (Aug 7, 2013)

Tom said:


> Like this? Episode 15 as Marceline said. Also image is related.


Beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 8, 2013)

I like how these two anime share a thread lol, they're the only two anime I'm interested in at the moment with the exception of Gintama.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 8, 2013)

Haha, majority of the fandom are interested in both the animes, and there are frequent crossovers. c:


----------



## Marceline (Aug 8, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Just read chapter 48. I love listening to the soundtrack whilst reading, sometimes it fits with whats happening c': 
The ending of ep 5 of Free was scary... ):​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Vin (Aug 8, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> Just read chapter 48. I love listening to the soundtrack whilst reading, sometimes it fits with whats happening c':
> The ending of ep 5 of Free was scary... ):​✖ ▌​


Oh my gosh, the ending of Free!! I can't even, I want to know what happens now, sheesh. ;3;


----------



## Marceline (Aug 9, 2013)

Spoiler












Dat cosplay. o.o


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 9, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 10, 2013)

That channel also have tons of other amazing covers, definitely worth checking out :3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 10, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

I just watched it, aaahh her voice is AMAZING! 
Woooo tomorrow/tonight is yet another episode of SnK! *o*​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Horus (Aug 10, 2013)

_Cover your ears_ -Levi

Curious to what he's going to do along with the intention of that Titan 

(Seriously, screw jmeleigh23 for bumping every thread in existence besides this one and the Anime thread)


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 10, 2013)

Horus said:


> _Cover your ears_ -Levi
> 
> Curious to what he's going to do along with the intention of that Titan
> 
> (Seriously, screw jmeleigh23 for bumping every thread in existence besides this one and the Anime thread)



I can?t wait to see what he?s gonna do.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

Just watched Episode One of Free!. Was pretty good! I'll continue watching up to the current point, although Crunchyroll won't let you watch the latest episode right when it airs, you need to be a premium member.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just watched Episode One of Free!. Was pretty good! I'll continue watching up to the current point, although Crunchyroll won't let you watch the latest episode right when it airs, you need to be a premium member.


----------



## Horus (Aug 13, 2013)

Forgot to mention, I have MP3's of the opening and ending songs of Free if you want them


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

Watched Episode 5 yesterday. Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 14, 2013)

Wooo sorry I've been neglecting this thread *Gives it some love* 
Its Iwatobi Wednesday!~


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 14, 2013)

I can't wait to see what happened to Rei... I hope he's okay ;-;


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2013)

Watching it when I'm in a more discreet position... there are quite a lot of fan service in this show xP


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 15, 2013)

Spoiler



HARU ALMOST GAVE MAKOTO MOUTH TO MOUTH OMG


----------



## Marceline (Aug 15, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> HARU ALMOST GAVE MAKOTO MOUTH TO MOUTH OMG





Spoiler: actual spoiler, don't look



OMG IKR I WAS LIKE 'NOOOOOOOOO' WHEN MAKOTO TURNED AWAY XD
And Makoto kept checking out Haru like omg can you not please, not while I'm watching ya hear


----------



## Horus (Aug 15, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Spoiler: actual spoiler, don't look
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler











It was a moment where I realized I wasn't watching a simple anime about water anymore...

(Was also going to make a Gif of that moment but I think I obtained a virus instead of the episode when I downloaded it, so you get the one in the spoiler instead)


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 15, 2013)

I can't believe something like that happened to Rei in fifth grade, LOL.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 16, 2013)

WHO'S PANTSU ARE THESE. XD



Spoiler



The kiss did happen, see?!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

Added Dangan Ronpa because yolo. Plus there's quite a lot of fans here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Episode 19 - Levi's derp face


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

Marceline said:


> Added Dangan Ronpa because yolo. Plus there's quite a lot of fans here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Episode 19 - Levi's derp face



oh god xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> oh god xD



I made it my Skype picture. If It were animated, my TBT avatar too XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

excuse me












I shall stop editing his face now lol


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I made it my Skype picture. If It were animated, my TBT avatar too XD



I remember laughing because I saw it while watching the episode, but I did not think anyone would actually screenshot it xD


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

Well... I had to add it to my collection of out-of-character Levi faces xD 
If they did that on purpose.. I friggin love them.


----------



## Horus (Aug 19, 2013)

#GaveUp

This was right after his derp face, had way too much trouble with this and the quality is awful, better luck next time I guess...


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I shall stop editing his face now lol



I think you just won the internet o____o


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I think you just won the internet o____o



AWWH YERR. BRB GOING TO GO TELL MY MOM

Hmm... its when....



Spoiler: actual spoiler



Eren is in the well, and Hanji and Levi are waiting for him to transform. In the middle of the episode maybe?


----------



## Horus (Aug 19, 2013)

Marceline said:


> AWWH YERR. BRB GOING TO GO TELL MY MOM
> 
> Hmm... its when....
> 
> ...



Yeah, found it. I didn't really think it was worth turning into an animation because everything is still besides Hanji lol. I'm no good editor but if I could, would totally edit those glasses on him. Was worth the try though, learned a few quick things.


----------



## Wychglade (Aug 20, 2013)

I got up to date with Free! the other day. I only watched it as it sounded ridiculous but it's actually really good D:


----------



## Horus (Aug 21, 2013)

What am I doing with my life...


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

wutwutwut is this from today's episode o.o *must watch*


----------



## Horus (Aug 21, 2013)

Marceline said:


> wutwutwut is this from today's episode o.o *must watch*



Noooooo-Yes


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 21, 2013)

Spoiler: Free! episode 7



WOW RIN WAY TO BE A JERK


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Spoiler: Free! episode 7
> 
> 
> 
> WOW RIN WAY TO BE A JERK





Spoiler: Free Ep 7



IKR. THE ENDING MAKES ME WANT TO PUNCH HIM SO BAD SFGHASGFD DDDx 
Poor Haru!! :c


----------



## Horus (Aug 24, 2013)

THEY'RE GONNA RAPE EREN


----------



## Marceline (Aug 25, 2013)

LEADING HIM INTO THE FOREST TO... D:


----------



## sunate (Aug 25, 2013)

what anime are you guys talking about?


----------



## Marceline (Aug 25, 2013)

Shingeki No Kyojin/Attack on Titan, Free! Iwatobi Swim Club, and Dangan Ronpa.


----------



## sunate (Aug 25, 2013)

what are they about?


----------



## Horus (Aug 25, 2013)

sunate said:


> what are they about?



It irks me that you just wondered in here and ignored the thread name but;

Attack on Titan/Shingeki No Kyojin
Several hundred years ago, humans were nearly exterminated by giants. Giants are typically several stories tall, seem to have no intelligence, devour human beings and, worst of all, seem to do it for the pleasure rather than as a food source. A small percentage of humanity survived by walling themselves in a city protected by extremely high walls, even taller than the biggest of giants. Flash forward to the present and the city has not seen a giant in over 100 years. 

Free! -Iwatobi Swimming Club
Free! starts with four boys—Haruka, Makoto, Nagisa and Rin—before graduating from elementary school. They had all participated in a swimming tournament and gained victory but later parted ways. Years later, Haruka, Makoto and Nagisa reunite when they enroll into high school. Not long after, Rin, who was thought to be in Australia, turns up and challenges Haruka to a race and wins. Afterward, Nagisa mentions creating a swimming club and cleaning up the run-down outdoor pool to use. Haruka, Makoto, Nagisa and, later on, Rei, form the Iwatobi High School Swimming Club and work together in making the club a success. Rin's victory over Haruka means nothing to him as he realizes that Haruka has stopped swimming competitively and is not in top shape. He claims that he cannot get over the fact until Haruka competes against him for real. The members of the revived Iwatobi Swim Club later enter a swimming competition against Rin.

Dangan Ronpa
Danganronpa takes place at an elite high school called Hope's Peak Academy, which accepts talented "Super High School Level" students of the highest caliber in various fields each year, along with one average "Lucky Student" who is selected by raffle. Makoto Naegi, a fairly optimistic but otherwise average student, is chosen as one of these students. However, when Makoto arrives outside of the gates of the Academy, he loses consciousness and wakes up inside the school, where he meets fourteen other newly picked Super High School students who are in the same situation as him. It is there that a sadistic, remote-controlled, monochrome bear named Monokuma appears before them, telling them they will be imprisoned in the academy for the rest of their lives. He offers only one way for students to graduate from the academy: murder another student and get away with it.


----------



## sunate (Aug 26, 2013)

Damn that sounds like some interesting anime ill have to go check them out. But im sorry to see that me wondering what this anime was is irking you. I would like to think you have encouraged me to do just that so more people can find out about the anime that you like, when were these released? the one about the giants sounds pretty dope.


----------



## Horus (Aug 26, 2013)

sunate said:


> Damn that sounds like some interesting anime ill have to go check them out. But im sorry to see that me wondering what this anime was is irking you. I would like to think you have encouraged me to do just that so more people can find out about the anime that you like, when were these released? the one about the giants sounds pretty dope.



April 6, 2013 Attack on Titan began, July 4, 2013 for Free! and Dangan Ronpa.

It simply irks me because it took me less than five minutes to find the information you're looking for but instead you'd rather have someone else do it for you even though it'd take a longer time for me to relay the information back to you. Additionally, if you do not want to watch these shows from just reading this thread, let alone the internet hype, there is very little hope of me convincing you.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 26, 2013)

kinda wanna read the free! light novel. though i dont know if its translated anywhere. (it used to be called high speed. i kinda like that better. that and with the anime being called free! it kinda took over the shadow of another manga comic thing called free!)

im caught up on the snk manga but im behind like 7 episodes for the anime oops
free! im like 2 eps behind??
dangan ronpa uh im on ep 3 oop

im curious if any of you have read the lets play or read sdr2 ah


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 26, 2013)

tsundere said:


> kinda wanna read the free! light novel. though i dont know if its translated anywhere. (it used to be called high speed. i kinda like that better. that and with the anime being called free! it kinda took over the shadow of another manga comic thing called free!)
> 
> im caught up on the snk manga but im behind like 7 episodes for the anime oops
> free! im like 2 eps behind??
> ...



I have ^^ It was really good!


----------



## radical6 (Aug 26, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> I have ^^ It was really good!



all of it?? i read up to chapter 4 on a tumblr translation and i really couldnt wait anymore so i read a full summary of the wiki

im very upset


----------



## Marceline (Aug 27, 2013)

JUST BUMPING MY OWN THREAD


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 27, 2013)

tsundere said:


> all of it?? i read up to chapter 4 on a tumblr translation and i really couldnt wait anymore so i read a full summary of the wiki
> 
> im very upset





Spoiler



I accidentally spoiled myself about the last death oops


----------



## radical6 (Aug 27, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I accidentally spoiled myself about the last death oops





Spoiler



there was a post flying around about what other characters executions would've been like with pics
i thought one of the murderers executions was fake but it turns out it was real and i watched the whole thing. ha ha ha


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 28, 2013)

Spoiler: free episode 8



gou checked the bathroom for haru hehe
aww makoto waited for haru <33
rei's pajamas are so cute
i think they'll win this time around... hopefully


----------



## Thunder (Aug 28, 2013)

tsundere said:


> im curious if any of you have read the lets play or read sdr2 ah



i was trying to stick with orenronen's lp (paywalls and all) and then i just so happened to stumbled upon a tumblr post that showed each victim and culprit. welp

after that i basically did the same thing as you

i'm really bad with spoilers, i think i spoiled some of snk too.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thunder said:


> i was trying to stick with orenronen's lp (paywalls and all) and then i just so happened to stumbled upon a tumblr post that showed each victim and culprit. welp
> 
> after that i basically did the same thing as you
> 
> i'm really bad with spoilers, i think i spoiled some of snk too.



oren's lp is good, but i couldn't stand the paywall. then i switched to a faster but a bit less detailed tumblr translation. then i still couldn't wait and here i am

im sorry you saw a tumblr post like that though omfg people should tag their spoilers (unless they did and you don't have tumblr savior) 

i spoiled myself for snk


Spoiler



because of eren's death in ep 5 then i saw he was actually alive later on so


----------



## Thunder (Aug 28, 2013)

is that kuzuhiko's playthrough?

i think it might've been my fault, i remember browsing it half asleep at like 4am while lying in bed so i wasn't being incredibly cautious

i ran into that spoiler too because i'm dumb and thought reading youtube comments was a good idea, even after that i read a few spoilers about parts the anime hasn't even reached yet.

i have self control issues


----------



## radical6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thunder said:


> is that kuzuhiko's playthrough?
> 
> i think it might've been my fault, i remember browsing it half asleep at like 4am while lying in bed so i wasn't being incredibly cautious
> 
> ...


yeah i read kuzuhikos, but now im reading another tumblr translation that has ch 5 to the end. (because i read the rest from the wiki but now i wanna read the trials and stuff etc)

here it is if you ever get to ch 4-end tho it doesnt have subbed videos and doesnt have pics every time

and ugh yeah dont ever read youtube comments. thankfully im caught up to the manga but i still see people spoiling the manga in the comments.

i got spoiled for browsing thru someones blog too oops


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 28, 2013)

yo this is pretty good http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVO-iK2aTK4
thought some of you might want to see it //


----------



## Thunder (Aug 28, 2013)

tsundere said:


> yeah i read kuzuhikos, but now im reading another tumblr translation that has ch 5 to the end. (because i read the rest from the wiki but now i wanna read the trials and stuff etc)
> 
> here it is if you ever get to ch 4-end tho it doesnt have subbed videos and doesnt have pics every time
> 
> ...



oh cool thanks, i've been meaning to finish the lp properly but kuzuhiko's was a little slow

avoiding comments of any kind is a general rule of thumb for me, but my curiosity's killed too many cats


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 29, 2013)

The Dangan Ronpa anime is total ****. Goes way too fast. Doesn't make you care about the characters or develop their backstories at all. Only reason I watch it is for Monobear's sexy sexy animations. 







http://lparchive.org/Dangan-Ronpa/ 
You're welcome.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> yo this is pretty good http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVO-iK2aTK4
> thought some of you might want to see it //


holy crap thats really good!!!!



Furry Sparks said:


> The Dangan Ronpa anime is total ****. Goes way too fast. Doesn't make you care about the characters or develop their backstories at all. Only reason I watch it is for Monobear's sexy sexy animations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeaaaah thats why im behind on the anime. 13 eps is way too short so you barely know the characters. would've enjoyed it more if it was 26 eps and showed some of the freetime events for the characters it would be sooo much more enjoyable. u_u


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2013)

Furry Sparks said:


> The Dangan Ronpa anime is total ****. Goes way too fast. Doesn't make you care about the characters or develop their backstories at all. Only reason I watch it is for Monobear's sexy sexy animations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also this


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 31, 2013)

Dayum, the new episode of AoT, have to be the best episode so far, it was amazing!


----------



## Horus (Aug 31, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Dayum, the new episode of AoT, have to be the best episode so far, it was amazing!



IKR? Flipping awesome



Spoiler: Finally..



Some Mikasa and Levi action <3


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 31, 2013)

Horus said:


> IKR? Flipping awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, best episode of any anime I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Marceline (Sep 2, 2013)

Spoiler: Shingeki No Kyojin Ep 21



I was dreading this episode since last week... They portrayed the deaths so well. I feel so bad for Levi... his team.. )': *Hugs him*


----------



## Marceline (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Volvagia (Sep 2, 2013)

Whoa, the latest episode of SnK was awesome


----------



## Horus (Sep 2, 2013)

Marceline said:


>



They're funny until they eat your whole family


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 3, 2013)

Spoiler: EP 21 Spoilers











Saw that on /r/Shingekinokyojin and laughed harder than I should have.

Also why.


----------



## Marceline (Sep 8, 2013)

Spoiler: SnK Episode 22



I don't think I've ever cried so hard before > <
Levi is so brave, and I really believe there was something between him and Petra. I got such a heartache from this episode... Levi not only saw Petra dead, but had to abandon her body because he was injured and couldn't stop the titan, gave away the last piece of her he had (The emblem) to Deiter, lying and saying it was his friend's just so he was happy. Then the part with Petra's father... and marriage... ):


----------



## Horus (Sep 8, 2013)

To be honest, I had Tom's stupid image in my head the whole time lol

All the feels converted into lulz.

Besides that, I kept thinking about the similarities between that titan and Annie. _*All the people who read the manga can now laugh at me* _


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I found this and it's so cute

It's the voice actors from Attack on Titan (Shingeki No Kyojin) singing the opening theme


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 8, 2013)

Horus said:


> To be honest, I had Tom's stupid image in my head the whole time lol
> 
> All the feels converted into lulz.
> 
> Besides that, I kept thinking about the similarities between that titan and Annie. _*All the people who read the manga can now laugh at me* _



I'm glad I forgot the image.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 8, 2013)

The new episode was so sad ;-;
I was never a big fan of Levi, but I definitely am now o_o


----------



## radical6 (Sep 9, 2013)

DANGAN RONPA 3 IS HERE


----------



## Exty (Sep 11, 2013)

Dingdong Ripped Bods. Dangle Rumblebus.  Oh man, I've finished reading through the let's play archive of the first one, and I've yet to start the second one since I've been trying to play the first for myself ! Soooo glitchy sometimes, I was about to get to Leon's execution when I played but then then the speed like quadrupled (not as in the game got too difficult, like the actual frames were going nuts) and I ended up losing ! So, so mad. I'm probably going to try and beat the first game one last time before I start Super Dangit Grandpa 2. If I fail so early on a second time I'll read the third one instead of trying AGAIN, augh. :c


----------



## MARiVAL (Sep 11, 2013)

i'm a premium member on Crunchyroll
and so i watch them as soon as they're available 
loooooove how Attack on Titan is so different than all the
other animes out there!
plus, they have Attack On Titan QR codes for
clothes etc. for ACNL 

Rin is my hubby btw​


----------



## Horus (Sep 14, 2013)

Attack on Titan Episode 23


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 15, 2013)

OMG, y?all gotta watch this XD


----------



## Marceline (Sep 15, 2013)

"You gotta start taking the thug life more seriously!" 
*Distant sound of an ice-cream van*

".... ICE CREAAAAAAAAAMMM!!" XD 



Spoiler: Episode 23:



... Annie looks beautiful when she's craaaaaazyyyy~


----------



## Thunder (Sep 16, 2013)

Marceline said:


> "You gotta start taking the thug life more seriously!"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Episode 23:
> ...



(spoiled this just in case)



Spoiler: Ep 23



Spoiled this reveal for myself not long after the fem titan appeared (because i'm stupid), but even then I could draw the similarities.



Season's almost over 

The last two episodes better have more Sasha.


----------



## Quantum (Sep 16, 2013)

I relinquished my exam preparations in favor of catching up with SNK a few days ago and hngh i'm obsessed. Obsessed ; _ ; Such perfect animation, story, soundtrack, perfect everything. Best anime I've ever seen, hands down. Can't remember the last time I got so emotional over fiction. Madly in love with 95% of the characters. u_u

I really should've started sooner, though, seeing as there are only two episodes left 8( oh no. Talk about late to the party.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm going to cry all three of these are ending soon
Can't wait for the next Free! episode


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 19, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> I'm going to cry all three of these are ending soon
> Can't wait for the next Free! episode



Which will be the last Free! episode for now


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

Do you guys know the Free! Ending theme? If you look at their dances and think about their swim styles, it's cool!

Makoto's doing the backstroke, Nagisa's doing a breastsroke hand movement, Rei's doing the butterfly and Haruka is moving his head as to how freestylers breathe.


----------



## waddict (Sep 22, 2013)

Shouldn't this be 3 different topics instead of just one?
Anyways...
I can't watch the Attack on Titan anime anymore.
I found a scanlation website...
I'm on EP. 33 or something anime-wise by now.
I find absolutely no surprise anymore in the anime.
On the other hand...
The manga is amazing


----------



## radical6 (Sep 22, 2013)

waddict said:


> Shouldn't this be 3 different topics instead of just one?



well, snk and free! is probably the most popular anime of the season right now. dangan ronpa too, but not as popular anyway. (theres a quite a bit of snk, free and dr fans anyway so why not?)
but yeah

its a shame to see free! ending though. i havent watched it lately, but i do hope theres a second season.
snk will probably have another season


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 22, 2013)

Thoughts on SnK episode 24? Mikasa scaryface go Titan or we'll die Ackerman?


----------



## waddict (Sep 22, 2013)

What Chapter would 24 be? I don't pay for Funimation or Crunchyroll so I'm rather behind which is why I read the manga...
Someone give me the gist of it in a spoiler box so I know what you guys are talking about.

Also, random edit about Shingeki no Kyojin's "second season"
Shingeki no Kyojin's anime seems to stop at Ch.33 at the rate they're going. (Since that is when the battle of Stohess ends)
It would take at least another 2-3 years to make another season.
The manga is currently waiting for its 50th chapter next month. If it DOES take the same amount of chapters to make another 25-26 episode run, we would have to wait probably at least 12 months after Chapter 66 for the anime to actually start airing.
Sooo...
Start reading while you can people!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 22, 2013)

waddict said:


> What Chapter would 24 be? I don't pay for Funimation or Crunchyroll so I'm rather behind which is why I read the manga...
> Someone give me the gist of it in a spoiler box so I know what you guys are talking about.
> 
> Also, random edit about Shingeki no Kyojin's "second season"
> ...



I have been reading after the SnK wiki spoiled things for me. Caught up on the manga and have been keeping up in order to avoid those who enjoy spoiling things. Started with the Raid on Stohess though so things before that was still pretty new to me.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 23, 2013)

I love the Attack on Titan OST,  it definitely adds to scenes like, well I guess the whole of episode 21 for instance.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 23, 2013)

tsundere said:


> its a shame to see free! ending though. i havent watched it lately, but i do hope theres a second season.
> snk will probably have another season



Pretty much this.  I know SnK will have a second season (just a guess but seeing how it's so popular and stuff) but Free! is a different story... it's popular enough for a season 2 but what would they do if they decide to continue it? I really want a season 2 for it though, it's one of my top favourite anime ^^


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 23, 2013)

OMG I DON'T WANT SHINGEKI NO KYOJIN TO GO ON HIATUS YET NOOO


----------



## Temari (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm guessing that we might even get an SNK season 2 as early as late next year....It'll probably be a winter anime that'll run from december 2014 to february 2015. But that is if the author of the manga is working along side with the animators. The fandom was already pretty big before the anime got out....it just got more popular in america once the anime came out. 

It wouldn't surprise me if they have already been planning a second season since the first episode was aired, heck they could already be in the process of making it right now.

What we can factor in is the popularity, the amount of chapters the author actually has finished for the manga, and if the animation company has already planned for a second season without the public knowing. There has been many times when animes get the next season out the next year, for example Magi is already getting a second season for the Fall. 

But even if this doesn't happen (which it would be so amazing if it does *_*), I'll hope for at least a new season during the Summer 2015 anime season~


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 23, 2013)

wrong thread whoops





Spoiler: btw... (dangan ronpa ep 12)



they revealed junko ahhh
i love her



edit:


Spoiler: free! final episode



okay that ending was amazing
so cute
so beautiful
i loved it
also at the end it said "see you next summer"
does that mean season 2
i desperately hope so


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

I am completely caught up on both the manga and anime of SNK, so when the final episode of this season comes out I am going to have to wait quite a bit..


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 28, 2013)

Does anyone know where to find episodes of Attack on Titan besides Crunchyroll? I hate that site >_<


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

SNK comes out Saturday, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



keybug55 said:


> Does anyone know where to find episodes of Attack on Titan besides Crunchyroll? I hate that site >_<



Here: http://www.gogoanime.com/category/shingeki-no-kyojin


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

I stopped watching SNK because I'm busy .__.'


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I stopped watching SNK because I'm busy .__.'



I almost did too. Until they showed us Captain Levi. <3


----------



## Princess (Sep 28, 2013)

Finale for Attack on Titan tonight. ;-;


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

pallycake said:


> Finale for Attack on Titan tonight. ;-;



I know. Sobbing, yo. My ma won't buy me the manga either. D:


----------



## Princess (Sep 28, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I know. Sobbing, yo. My ma won't buy me the manga either. D:



Because it's expensive, just read it online.


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2013)

pallycake said:


> Because it's expensive, just read it online.



http://www.mangapanda.com/shingeki-no-kyojin

ta da


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

Horus said:


> http://www.mangapanda.com/shingeki-no-kyojin
> 
> ta da



Thanks. I just wanted my own copy because if I go anywhere without Wifi, I'm screwed. v_v


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Thanks. I just wanted my own copy because if I go anywhere without Wifi, I'm screwed. v_v



You can download the chapters and use them how you please :d


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

Horus said:


> You can download the chapters and use them how you please :d



I don't have anything to download it onto.


----------



## puppy (Sep 28, 2013)

its a good thing i read the attack on titan manga or i would be really upset right now


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2013)

puppy said:


> its a good thing i read the attack on titan manga or i would be really upset right now



Why? If you're implying the ending was bad because they left it as a cliffhanger it's because a season 2 is confirmed and it was meant to be more of a hook type of episode instead of a conclusion.


----------



## puppy (Sep 28, 2013)

Horus said:


> Why? If you're implying the ending was bad because they left it as a cliffhanger it's because a season 2 is confirmed and it was meant to be more of a hook type of episode instead of a conclusion.


im impatient


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2013)

Okay.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 28, 2013)

Horus said:


> Why? If you're implying the ending was bad because they left it as a cliffhanger it's because a season 2 is confirmed and it was meant to be more of a hook type of episode instead of a conclusion.


Because it'd be 2015 at the earliest for Season 2 since they covered 34/49 chapters.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

Tom said:


> Because it'd be 2015 at the earliest for Season 2 since they covered 34/49 chapters.



omfg 2015? 

Me right now:



Spoiler: so angry


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 29, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> omfg 2015?
> 
> Me right now:
> 
> ...



Yeah. I mean it'd take that long for a nice build up of source material to use by then since AoT is published monthly.


----------



## Horus (Sep 29, 2013)

That, I did not know D:


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2013)

Spoiler: Unless you've passed 42 in the manga, don't read..



WAIT. SO THE COLOSSAL TITAN AND ARMORED TITAN ARE...
O.M.G. NOOOO
PLEASE LET THIS BE FALSE.
NOPPPPEEEE.


----------



## waddict (Sep 29, 2013)

I love my teacher.
She's letting me read the scanlations for a book report.
ONTO CHAPTER 40 SOMETHING!

- - - Post Merge - - -

POST MERGE!
Anyways, forgot to mention, most scanlation sites don't have chapters 47-49.
Mangastream recently gained licensing rights to SnK so they're putting out chapters that have recently been released now. So yup ._.


----------



## Marceline (Sep 29, 2013)

Aaaaannnd that concludes the first Season of Shingeki No Kyoijin! *Wipes tears*


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow, the ending of SnK was amazing. Looking forward to the second season!

Well now that I'm finished all three... now what ;~;


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2013)

Is Levi a captain or corporal? In the manga, Mikasa said "Corporal Rivaille" but they call him "Captain Levi" in the anime..


----------



## waddict (Sep 29, 2013)

He's probably a captain.
The scanlation group probably wrote it wrong.


----------



## Princess (Oct 2, 2013)

There's an Attack on Titan game coming for the 3ds/2ds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzMtvybuntY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=bzMtvybuntY&app=desktop


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

pallycake said:


> There's an Attack on Titan game coming for the 3ds/2ds
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzMtvybuntY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=bzMtvybuntY&app=desktop



I'm about 90% sure I will own this whenever it comes out in the US (if it ever does..)


----------

